
A prisoner developed a software to manage the jail staff - abhas9
http://beingindian.com/news/gurgaon-prisoner-techie/
======
s3arch
In 2014 he also had written a 368-page novel 'Four Friends'.

He says he had little knowledge in software development. So he taught himself
more than 12 hours initially.

I wonder what made him to be so focused and creative, given that he is
convicted for life.

I find hard to settle for more than 4 hours.

------
grzm
Cool! I think it's great that he has access to computers and is able to better
himself and others even while he's in prison.

Besides the benefits of doing something productive, I wonder if it also
provided him with additional comforts in prison?

